
Tesla says its Model 3 car will go on sale on Friday - tdurden
https://apnews.com/9e7afbbfbc234b688032f7c4b37d5bbd/Tesla-says-its-Model-3-car-will-go-on-sale-on-Friday
======
baybal2
Hmm, so back on track on the release timeline. I wonder did they manage to
make it with their custom cells?

